# I went to an Estate Sale this morning



## debodun (Jun 19, 2021)

I got there early and thought people would be lined up out the door and down the sidewalk, the deceased was a prominent local woman. There was only one woman ahead of me. She made some purchases and left. I chatted a while with the daughter of the deceased woman, and nobody else came while I was there. I did get these items:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/from-an-estate-sale-on-june-19-2021.633/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2021)

Boy, do the BEE playing cards ever bring back memories for me.

My mom always had BEE playing cards.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2021)

Hot da*n, I'm jealous - really, really jealous - I enjoy yard/garage/estate sale.  Haven't been to one since pre-pandemic and I'm jonesing...

Providing the price is right, sometimes I just buy things that catch my eye; sometimes I buy with an intention to flip.

Flipping has proved to be a lucrative side-hustle.

I checked out the album of your haul - the kitty figurines are adorable


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 19, 2021)

Best to get rid of your treasures/junk/stuff while you are living.  The dumpsters are filling up and so are the landfills.  Save your kids a lot of headaches carrying your "treasures" to the dumpster!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Best to get rid of your treasures/junk/stuff while you are living.  The dumpsters are filling up and so are the landfills.  Save your kids a lot of headaches carrying your "treasures" to the dumpster!



Well, Packer, I agree with most of the above, except jettisoning the stuff in a dumpster.  Offer to family and friends first - if there's no takers - donate to a charity thrift shop.


----------



## Chet (Jun 19, 2021)

I went to a couple yard sales today without a mask since they were outside and bought a lamp. I drove to an estate sale and there were a few people in line outside so I kept driving. I'm still not comfortable in enclosed spaces with people and it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

I received this email from the selling agent:

_Just wanted to let you know I have one written offer in hand and another one coming in shortly.  I know you said before that you didn't want to get into a bidding situation on the house, but looks like that's probably going to be the case here.  Please let me know what you would like to do._

Now I am not sure what to do.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 20, 2021)

If you made your best offer at the start, let it go because a higher price would not be worth it to you.
The important thing is to calculate what makes sense for you, based on your budget, plans and abilities.
If a higher price doesn't fit perfectly with your plans going forward, then it's better to reevaluate and move on.


----------

